# Help a non-tandem guy decide, please.



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

The wife is in agreement that purchasing a tandem would be a good idea. She's committed to riding at least once a week; and I have a son (9 yr old) that would love to ride with me as well. (I'm also working on my 13 year old daughter, however, this would interfere with her texting, so I'm not holding my breath)

I'm an ex mountain bike racer that's converted to riding the road alot, but think this would help my training out significantly. My concern? What tandem to get? _I'm sure this question has been posed before, but I'm starting a new thread anyway._

I believe I'd be better off with a 26 inch over a 700cc. I'm not interested in spending alot (of course), unless they prove me wrong and simply fall in love with this; so I'd like to keep the cost somewhat limited, yet get something that will work well. I'd like to have something that I could take to some charity rides that would work well, so I want to get something that is made for this, not a stroll around town. 

Currently looking at the Burley Samba, for example. I realize size is going to be a big deal. I ride a 56 cm road bike, and my wife is approx 5'8. Son, he's growing, but he's not there yet. 

Any ideas, suggestions or comments would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## MB1's Sock Puppet (Feb 23, 2009)

Lots of adjustability on the back of a tandem so just buy something that fits you well so you could control it.

Burley is out of the tandem business so I guess you are thinking used (which is a real good way to get started). Make sure it fits and figure that if you are buying it used and you don't trash it you will be able to sell it for what you paid less any upgrades you do which may increase the value to you but not to a future buyer.

Burley, Trek, Santana (a bit pricy but my favorite), Cannondale, Co-Motion are all fine brands. KHS makes a pretty good bike for the price but folks don't tend to last long on those-they either upgrade or quit the sport.

Good luck and start riding!


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

*What about Raleigh?*

I've found a Raleigh SC AL (7005 Alum) that has approx. 50 miles on it. It's right for the price, considering it's use; but I'm not sure of the 26 inch wheels. Am I better holding out and looking for something with 700 cc?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Huh? First you thought you wanted 26s and when they knock on your door you`re concerned that they aren`t 700s? Daaaang!
Seriously though, I`m certainly not an expert on the matter, but I don`t think it makes all that much difference what size the wheels are. I haven`t heard much about Raleigh tandems though- probably a good idea to research that model and see what kind of rep it has. Also, are you in an area that sees a lot of used tandems pop up for sale? If not, and you`re looking for the perfect used one, you might find yourself holding out for a long time.


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes, rodar y rodar, the word fickled comes to mind. I guess I need to quit finding all of those other message boards where people continue to argue over 26 vs 700. I just want to make sure I get something that I'm pleased with for quite some time before I get the bug to get a better one.....or the bug to sale it.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Used is the way to go, and craigslist is your friend. Check out thetandemlink.com for a ton of basic info that will help with your decision.


----------



## MB1's Sock Puppet (Feb 23, 2009)

SlowMo said:


> Yes, rodar y rodar, the word fickled comes to mind. I guess I need to quit finding all of those other message boards where people continue to argue over 26 vs 700. I just want to make sure I get something that I'm pleased with for quite some time before I get the bug to get a better one.....or the bug to sale it.


I think you should focus on fit as your #1 (and type of handlebar-road drops or a flat bar; it is expensive to change bars and controls). You can get pretty good performance out of a 26" wheel with the variety of tires available as long as the bike has a wide enough gear range. AND you can get a pretty rugged set-up with 700c wheels as again the tire selection available nowdays is a cyclists friend.

Get a starter tandem, ride it a bunch and you will soon know what works for you and what doesn't. Then start looking for that "Ideal" ride.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

If your wife isn't much of a cyclist, believe me, performance is not going to be an issue- mine freaks out the second we get over 18 mph. 

As others have said, scan yer local craigslist- really nice tandems pop up all the time for not too much- we got a steel santana sovereign for $500. 

One thing you'll also want to invest in that will make yer tandem MUCH more usable for a non-cycling spouse is a roof rack. My wife doesn't like riding on the open road, but she loves riding on the local rails to trails. 

If you find someone who bought a tandem and hated it (seems to be 90% of the craigslist postings) sometimes they'll have a rack to go with it. Otherwise, yer looking at about $2-300 for just the tandem holding rail.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

buck-50 said:


> If your wife isn't much of a cyclist, believe me, performance is not going to be an issue- mine freaks out the second we get over 18 mph.


It`s nice that you get instant feedback. Mine waits until we`rwe stopped, THEN freaks out- first for having gotten to 18MPH (or whatever speed), and also for keeping it there. WTF? She`s even got her own brake- she could put the kabutz on out speed any time she wants. :mad2: 

$200 to $300 for a rail? Once again I wonder how people ever manage without a pickup truck.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> It`s nice that you get instant feedback. Mine waits until we`rwe stopped, THEN freaks out- first for having gotten to 18MPH (or whatever speed), and also for keeping it there. WTF? She`s even got her own brake- she could put the kabutz on out speed any time she wants. :mad2:
> 
> $200 to $300 for a rail? Once again I wonder how people ever manage without a pickup truck.


Lucky for me I found a used tandem rack on craigslist for like 40 bucks.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thinking of kid, kid, wife, a Co-mo periscope would be ideal; the money is a challenge. The good news is they hold value pretty well, so if you can manage to find one used you don't need to worry about hating it as long as you have the coin for the initial purchase.


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

I got it! How exciting. Got tired of constantly checking craigslist, ebay, papers, etc. Found the Raleigh SC AL still for sale, worked out a decent deal with the guy and brought it home. For a used tandem, it's got pretty much everything I think I want up front (for a minimum). Decent gearing/components, ability to put disc brakes on, aluminum 7005 frame. . 
It literally had less than 50 miles on it according to the seller. I believe him after getting it. It's mint. He hadn't ever used the big ring from what I could tell. No nicks other than caused by a zip tie on the front fork (which isn't noticeable to anyone but me, I'm sure). 
Took my 9 yr old out, got in 10 miles and he was done. Talked the wife into doing another 10 miles with me (seemed to be a lot harder, btw), and she was done. Couldn't get my 13 yr old daughter on it; and my 6 yr old isn't big enough yet. Long story short - I love it. 
I realize it's only one day of riding, but having 1.9 mtn bike tires on it (slick in the middle, treaded edges) it actually goes. Looking at putting some more road friendly tires on to gain some speed, but all in all I'm ecstatic.

Danl1 - I wanted a periscope; I just couldn't take the chance up front. Not saying I won't ever own one, just think this will work out well to determine that.


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

Sounds like you have a plan. There are some really skinny 26" tires on the market which should enable your bike to be pretty efficient.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Cool, SloMo! But for some reason I can`t see your pictures.


----------

